# "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!"



## Penelope (Feb 16, 2021)

Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.

"Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."

"It is now most embarrassing to us that we are related to you," they continued in the letter, which was dated January 8, after Kinzinger called for the 25th Amendment to be used to remove Trump from office. "You have embarrassed the Kinzinger family name!"

New York Times: Adam Kinzinger shunned by family members over Trump criticism - CNNPolitics
--------------------------------------------------
The family members ruined their name. Is that what you think of the dems, the devils army? 

Its unreal what they do to the republicans in Congress that voted to convict, but let Greene skate.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 16, 2021)

a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.

By demonizing those who have a mind and conscience of their own now, makes all other Republicans be afraid of the wrath of trump, they will receive, if they do not walk the line, lock step....with trump....

Sad....


----------



## surada (Feb 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...



Over Trump?????  He is such a worthless human being. Maybe the Kinzingers are all crazy or simply reject the Constitution.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical


What's amazing is that 15000, is only around 33% or so of New York's covid deaths, while nursing home deaths average around 40% for all states..... 

 So even with adding those nursing home people who died in the hospital to nursing home deaths, 

and noting the return of recovering hospitalized covid patients to the nursing homes, New York still did better than most states in keeping the percentage of nursing home covid deaths to total covid deaths, down compared to other states....?

Did all states send recovering hospitalized covid patients, back to nursing homes across the whole USA?  Why are all the other states running at 40% of their covid deaths, occurring in nursing homes?


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump


Thank God for the Republicans who voted their conscience for President Trump


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...




The "Devil's Army" seems reasonable. 


You people are pretty vile.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump
> ...


43 voted that he was not guilty, but used the " it was unconstitutional to have a Senate trial after the President left office" as their excuse to give him another Mulligan!


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




YOu got evidence of a crime, take him to a real court. Otherwise, spend your nights look at the ceiling and praying he dies before 2024.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical
> ...


The left blames ALL COVID DEATHS ON PRESIDENT TRUMP, while excusing the deaths under Crazy Cuomo's watch


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Impeachment is used to remove a president from office. THAT IS ALL...President Trump is not in office


----------



## theHawk (Feb 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The family members ruined their name. Is that what you think of the dems, the devils army?


Yes, Dems do act like they are in a Satanic cult.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...


Republicans aren't allowed to think for themselves, silly.  Those that break formation must be punished!


----------



## Penelope (Feb 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> ...



No , you people called Dems "the devils army".


----------



## Penelope (Feb 16, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical


Believe me he didn't kill them, and I suspect many are unreported in TX and Fl.

March 13, 2020
Note: Nursing homes should admit any individuals that they would normally admit to their facility, including individuals from hospitals where a case of COVID-19 was/is present. Also, if possible, dedicate a unit/wing exclusively for any residents coming or returning from the hospital. This can serve as a step-down unit where they remain for 14 days with no symptoms (instead of integrating as usual on short-term rehab floor, or returning to long-stay original room). Other considerations for facilities: • Review CDC guidance for Infection Prevention and Control Recommendations for 
QSO-20-14-NH - REVISED (cms.gov)


----------



## initforme (Feb 16, 2021)

The family sounds lovely me a bunch of crackpots.   It is not a big deal and trump is not God.  I don't get the fervent live for any elected person.  It's crazy.


----------



## themirrorthief (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.
> 
> By demonizing those who have a mind and conscience of their own now, makes all other Republicans be afraid of the wrath of trump, they will receive, if they do not walk the line, lock step....with trump....
> 
> Sad....


Kinzinger is a fail...


----------



## themirrorthief (Feb 16, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> ...


one thing dems will always do...try to punish dissent


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Well, I'm not religious myself, but I can see their point. 


YOu dems do come across as pure evil.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...



Good point --- Marjoram-smoking Greene runs around claiming Jewish space lasers and Hillary Clinton ripping the faces off teenage girls, the Georgia Republican Party says not a whimper.  Yet Congress members doing their sworn duty, or even Republicans not in office, get "censured" by state parties in.... not even sure I have all these up to date ..... AridZona, Nebraska, Louisiana, Pennsylvania, North Carolina and Maine is said to be considering it.

"We did not send him there to vote his conscience. We did not send him there to do the right thing or whatever."

What a pathetic bunch.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.
> 
> By demonizing those who have a mind and conscience of their own now, makes all other Republicans be afraid of the wrath of trump, they will receive, if they do not walk the line, lock step....with trump....
> 
> Sad....


Mind of their own, HaHaHa, like Piglosi's lock-step democrats.  Four years, less than five democrats have crossed the aisle while the democrats have been touting "bipartisanship" with single republican votes.  Trump has taken up residence in your brain.  HaHaHa, would you call that a brain rape?


----------



## initforme (Feb 16, 2021)

Both parties are evil...one is slightly worse than the other.  They claim to be Christian though.  Not sure how they pull that one off.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 16, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Who's punishing dissent here?

Not the DemOCRATS.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Impeachment in a way, is a Mulligan as well.....  a criminal charge will be a lot harder for Trump, and costly....with much greater penalties at risk, like freedom, if he loses....

Why you guys would want him to go through that, is hard to fathom???


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Your obsession with "getting PRESIDENT Trump" is unhealthy. The world sees you as sick.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> ...




He said he thinks they were brainwashed at their church.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.
> ...


He's a decent guy, don't agree with any of his political stances....  but he's as decent as they come in D.C.....  He doesn't appear to be evil in any way....  that's good enough for me and D.C.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




You claim he committed a crime, yet you don't want to file criminal charges. 


Seems you are the ones that are hard to fathom.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 I truly hate to break it to you but....
No, the world sees Trump's acolytes and flock as sick people that are under some kind of crazy and delusional black magic spell....     a group think, kind of cult, allowing no opening for family or friends, to reach their once upon a time.... living, heart and souls.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

Correll said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's not up to me....  It's up to the DOJ to figure that one out....

The first civil suit against him was filed today.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.
> 
> By demonizing those who have a mind and conscience of their own now, makes all other Republicans be afraid of the wrath of trump, they will receive, if they do not walk the line, lock step....with trump....
> 
> Sad....


Demonizing traitors like Romney? If these RINOS don't like it ,they can join the terrorist Dems.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Screw the world. Foreigners suck anyway.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




That is because the world is sick and delusional.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 16, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


All covid deaths are not on trump.

There is a difference between making mistakes, human error,  and intending or knowing your actions are going to hurt someone.

That's up to a justice dept to decide.... if they think it was intentional....They will press charges.... and be opened to pressing charges against all other governors that did the same as him.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Civil suit. Where the standards of proof are more lax. Seems like you people are not very confident in your claims.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 17, 2021)

Correll said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That is why Democrats Suck.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 17, 2021)

Borowitz was all over this one. 




__





						Adam Kinzinger thrilled he will no longer be invited to Thanksgiving!
					

:iyfyus.jpg:  WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—Representative Adam Kinzinger is thrilled that he will no longer be invited to his cousins’ Thanksgiving, the Illinois Republican has confirmed.  Speaking to reporters, Kinzinger said that he had been trying to get out of going to his relatives’...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## HaShev (Feb 17, 2021)

Care4all said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical
> ...


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 17, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


You are delusional--he's been gone for almost a month.  He lives larger in YOUR head than he does in his own.  Give it a rest and move on--this look is not good on you.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...


Always amazes me when these morons claim that they speak for God.  They really haven't got a clue.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 17, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.
> ...


So, they are suppose to LIE for their party leaders or will be censured?  WOW!  You guys are even sicker than I thought!

The citizens in his state that elected Romney knew exactly who they elected....  to act like he was suppose to be some cult Trumper, do or die...

Is TOTALLY DISINGENUOUS.....and ignorant.


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 18, 2021)

surada said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> ...


Trump is a million times  the man that you’re !!
You desert sand worm !!


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 18, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


HMMM Never seen a worm in the the deserts sand. ZZing gonna be almost famous !


----------



## Ray9 (Feb 18, 2021)

*Donald Trump is bad and the government is good! I know that because I seen it on CNN dagummit!* 

This is the mentality that politicians are catering to so they can remain in office. Some republicans are playing a calculated risk that this moronic state of affairs will prevail and permanent Washington will just go on as it always has. They think they appear to be above the fray and stand on principle. It is a fraud and everyone knows it.


----------



## billyerock123 (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...


you do realize there is no god ... and Jesus is a farce ....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Pick any topic where the Left and Right disagree. 

The Lefts position is ALWAYS anti-Biblical. 
Always. No generalizations.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I find the left always tolerant of people and they are more biblical and follow the words of Jesus , and the right wing prefer to follow Paul who was a misogynist who mocked the words of Jesus.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> I find the left always tolerant of people


O
M
G

Did someone hijack your account to make you look like a total idiot liar?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The democrats are tolerant of people while the republicans are not.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> The democrats are tolerant of people while the republicans are not.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


What is that a post of??

Everyone knows a hater, and that was a bad video.
*Richard Bertrand Spencer* (born May 1978)[1] is an American neo-Nazi,[2][3] antisemitic conspiracy theorist, and white supremacist who is known for his activism on behalf of the alt-right movement in 2016 and 2017.[2][4] Spencer calls for the reconstitution of the European Union into a white racial empire, which he believes will replace the diverse European ethnic identities with one homogeneous "white identity".[5][6][7] The majority of European nations have banned Spencer and denounced his call for white racial empire.[8] Poland in particular has repeatedly sought to ban Spencer from Europe, citing Spencer's Nazi rhetoric and the Nazis' genocide of Slavic people during World War II.[9]


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Far-right activist Richard Spencer punched during interview | ABC News - YouTube 

Ha ha one guy


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> ...


The people that reject the Constitution voted to abuse their senate power and convict a private citizen.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yeah, that’s why 98% of all murders occur in Democrat controlled cities. 
Teens wearing red hats sure trigger you peaceful Leftards.  They get very wealthy from you Leftards. 








						CNN settles defamation suit with Covington teen Nick Sandmann
					

CNN has agreed to settle a multimillion-dollar defamation suit filed by Covington Catholic High School student Nick Sandmann over the network’s depiction of his 2019 encounter with Native Ame…




					nypost.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Justifying assaulting people for political reasons. 
How leftist of you. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Feb 19, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical


And he wins an Emmy for it to boot.


----------



## surada (Oct 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Eleven members of Republican Rep. Adam Kinzinger's family sent him a vitriolic letter accusing him of being a member of the *"devil's army"* in light of his criticism of then-President Donald Trump after the January 6 insurrection, The New York Times reported Monday.
> 
> "Oh my, what a disappointment you are to us and to God!" they wrote to the Illinois Republican, according to a copy of the letter obtained by the paper, rebuking his "horrible, rude accusations of President Trump."
> 
> ...



What terrible people.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 17, 2021)

surada said:


> What terrible people.


Tramp is a terrible loser, Adam K deserves a medal.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 17, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yeah, that’s why 98% of all murders occur in Democrat controlled cities.
> Teens wearing red hats sure trigger you peaceful Leftards.  They get very wealthy from you Leftards.
> 
> 
> ...


20% of people live in the rural area, yet we are to be accountable to them. I think not.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> 20% of people live in the rural area, yet we are to be accountable to them. I think not.


Funny how almost all murderers are in the Democrats camp.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 17, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Funny how almost all murderers are in the Democrats camp.


Who might you mean???


----------



## Penelope (Oct 17, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Trump is a million times  the man that you’re !!
> You desert sand worm !!


He is a loser. And I'm a woman.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> He is a loser. And I'm a woman.


Are you sure you're not one of the 52 other genders recognized by the Democrat Party?


----------



## billyerock123 (Oct 18, 2021)

tyroneweaver said:


> a dem kills 15k people in NY but what a republican may believe  is front page news......typical


boy you people are out right nuts ...


----------



## billyerock123 (Oct 18, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Are you sure you're not one of the 52 other genders recognized by the Democrat Party?


every time I come to this web site you republicans are even more nuts then ever ...


----------



## iceberg (Oct 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The censured by the State parties against the Republicans that voted their conscience against Trump, have been called and egged on by the Trump campaign, primarily to whip ALL republicans to vote lock step, for anything trump.
> 
> By demonizing those who have a mind and conscience of their own now, makes all other Republicans be afraid of the wrath of trump, they will receive, if they do not walk the line, lock step....with trump....
> 
> Sad....


so you are against how Manchin and sinema are being treated?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 19, 2021)

billyerock123 said:


> boy you people are out right nuts ...


Obviously facts make you piss your diapers. Cuomo ordered elderly care centers to take in young infected people to spread the ChiCom Flu to those at high risk.


----------

